# Anyone get a card for Middleborough?



## Joe1231913 (Jun 5, 2007)

Did anyone get a card for Middleborough? According to the online civil service website, I was mailed a card. But I never recieved it. I know of two others who havent recieved it either and are on the list. Now the list is expired and I cant sign up............


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I know a few guys who received cards for Middleboro


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Joe1231913 said:


> Did anyone get a card for Middleborough? According to the online civil service website, I was mailed a card. But I never recieved it. I know of two others who havent recieved it either and are on the list. Now the list is expired and I cant sign up............


It is a conspiracy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe1231913 (Jun 5, 2007)

Is it common for Civil Service to not send out cards accidentally?? Id hate to think I have paid them money for them to misplace my card. Happened to a couple other guys I know..........


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Unless you're one of the 100+ on the CS layoff list, you shouldn't have received a card from Middleborough or any other CS department.


----------



## Joe1231913 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well CS website said it was sent.........but it never made it to me.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

That happened to me with an agency near metro Boston a few years back. I checked online saw I was placed on a certification but no card was ever mailed. I went to city hall and signed the list anyway. I then proceeded to follow up by phone and email with the HR director until the process was finished.


----------



## Joe1231913 (Jun 5, 2007)

What was the end result? Did they let you sign the list even though it was expired? How was civil service to deal with about not getting you the card, did they rectify it in any way?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't get a card........... And I am not on the list either. Weird.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Unless you're one of the 100+ on the CS layoff list, you shouldn't have received a card from Middleborough or any other CS department.


 Not only that, but Middleboro would be prime pickings for those from the South Coast that bore the brunt of the layoffs.

Is it possible they hold back the postcards from certification test takers until all the layoffs have had a chance to respond?

I do wish you luck, but bear in mind, getting any CS police job in southern Plymouth & Bristol counties right now when you have around 60 fully trained layoffs from New Bedford and Fall River will be extremely unlikely.


----------



## Joe1231913 (Jun 5, 2007)

That I understand, I am a full time LEO, so I understand the comradrie of letting laid off guys take the first crack, but why would I get notified then? Youd think they wouldnt even have informed me I should have recieved a card.


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

the list is not expired. it will not be until the put in the 80th rtt from the old list. i got that from jesus christ himself!



Joe1231913 said:


> Did anyone get a card for Middleborough? According to the online civil service website, I was mailed a card. But I never recieved it. I know of two others who havent recieved it either and are on the list. Now the list is expired and I cant sign up............


----------



## Gecko86 (Feb 18, 2009)

The job went to a guy from Fall River


----------

